# Black Magic Detail Audi A3 in volcano red correction detail



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all,Audi A3 in for a three stage correction detail
on with the detail
first was wheels, tyres and arches cleaned with Maxolen wheel cleaner and Maxolen APC and various brushes


































car was foamed and left to dwell as i went round with a brush getting into all the nooks and cranys


























































































































car washed 2 buckets and a lambs wool mit with Maxolen wax free shampoo










Maxolen tar and glue used on paint and wheels


















Wolfs deironizer used on wheels










Taken in for clay










Thickness reading were taken all around the car 
Removel rates were taken (normal hard Audi paint)
The three stages of polishing were
Lake country purple wool / menzerna FG500
3M polishing pad / menzerna 3.02
3M finishing pad / menzerna po85

some before and after shots



































































































































































































black pillars were corrected with Car pro fixer and megs polishing spot pad and refined with 3M finishing spot pad and menzerna po85

before


























after










































rear lights corrected with megs polishing spot pad and menzerna 3.02
before


















after


















random shots


























LSP was blackfire by DA










glass cleaned with 3M










glass sealed with Maxolen perfect pearl










wheels sealed with Blackfire all metal










tyres and plastics dressed with Wolfs blackout,arches dressed with Maxolen bluestar










Tail pipes polished with Belgom Alu










inside finished pics

































more finished pics to follow (photo bucket has just crashed )


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Absolutely stunning
Well done


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous outcome, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work as always :thumb:

I seen this car in the flesh and the finish was stunning to say the least.
Volcano-Red is an awesome colour, certainly was even more so after the BMD treatment :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

heres the rest of the finished shots

























































































































































Thanks for reading another write up
all comments welcome
regards stevie


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely job and looks the biz


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love the after shots, what a finish btw! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great correction and a beautiful finish Stevie, looks stunning! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work! and what a lovely colour! :thumb:

how did you manage to get the sun to shine though?? lol

Richard


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Nice work! and what a lovely colour! :thumb:
> 
> how did you manage to get the sun to shine though?? lol
> 
> Richard


the sun was ordered from polishedbliss on tuesday ,arrived on thursday with free delivery  :lol::lol:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful!

Fair bit of orange peel on that motor?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great finish, :thumb:.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great finish mate, top job as always


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Black Magic Detail said:


> the sun was ordered from polishedbliss on tuesday ,arrived on thursday with free delivery  :lol::lol:


Superb! think I'll be ordering a full case of sun then! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

stunning, both the detail and colour!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work! Lovely colour too!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my friend. That colour is very nice.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful finish. Liking the colour a lot


----------



## KD1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Excellent work Steve.

Very impressed with the paint correction work you carried out on my Audi A3, particularly the points i pointed out on the rear near side light & B pillar.
Those defects were starting to bug me the more i noticed at them. Completely gone now.
Just need to keep the pristine condition of the bodywork up to the specification that you done.
Going to be a chore due to lack of patience, time & weather conditions.:lol:

Keith.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning work as always Steve, the paint just looks like liquid, so much wetness and depth :thumb:

This is what I call a mega correction, flawless results :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very rich colour,looks very well.

Great direct sunlight afters,a tribute to your polishing.:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

KD1 said:


> Excellent work Steve.
> 
> Very impressed with the paint correction work you carried out on my Audi A3, particularly the points i pointed out on the rear near side light & B pillar.
> Those defects were starting to bug me the more i noticed at them. Completely gone now.
> ...


thanks for the feedback Keith ,it was a pleasure to work on such a nice colour

thanks for all the comments guys it is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice work matey :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tremendous quality of photography Stevie, especially the outdoor shots, really doing justice to the beautiful colour and superb finish achieved! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## tt509 (Jan 7, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning finish. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Stevie


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning, paint work looks amazing


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Great detail, looks superb now.

Quick question though - 

Why use a metal sealant on the wheels, when they are painted and clearcoated?

Wouldn't the metal sealant be designed to bond to metal?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lord Flashheart said:


> Great detail, looks superb now.
> 
> Quick question though -
> 
> ...


Blackfire AMS has no issues at all bonding to clear coated wheels, AMS also offers heat resistance which makes durability of 6 months easily achievable on wheels, calipers, exhaust tips and suspension parts. :thumb:


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Wow, what a stunning colour, Great job with the correction.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Excellent job. One of the best details I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Great job what that arch brush ?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Nally said:


> Great job what that arch brush ?


its a long draper brush :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning results!

Very well done. :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Late reply but nonetheless, Nice Work Mate!! Came up super glossy. :thumb:

Jealous of the sunshine.... You sure you're not in Spain, Stevie?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Stunning work and what a gorgeous colour!!! That looks so rich and glossy in the Sun, love it!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work, beautiful colour too!


----------

